# What's Steve Jobs driving? Jonathan Ive?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Since car analogies are popular among Mac users, it occurred to me, what about the top guys at Apple? What are they driving? Is Steve Jobs still into the '70s VW thing? Is Jon Ive a true Brit at heart, riding in a DB7? Anybody have interesting facts about the Mac's designers and their cars?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Steve's changing his car every 4-6 months.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I read in a recent interview that Ive has an Aston Martin.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

i heard Steve Jobs does most of his motoring around on a BMW motorcycle


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Ive is guaranteed Aston Martin, a brit designer can't drive anything else. As for Stevey, I'd place him in something high-end, yet conservative...something along the lines of a BMW 750 / 760 or Mercedes CLK


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

My guess is anything they want!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

my guess: SJ doesn't have time to drive. they drive for him.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

trump said:


> Ive is guaranteed Aston Martin, a brit designer can't drive anything else. As for Stevey, I'd place him in something high-end, yet conservative...something along the lines of a BMW 750 / 760 or Mercedes CLK



Man there is a huge leap between a CLK and a 760. (i would not classify the CLK as a very highend car in the same sense as a flagship model like the 7series)

I would but steve in a 6 series maybe but i really don't think his car is a big priority for him. (he has acknoledge in the past that BMWs are nice cars)

I would bet money he is more of a Carrera 911 type of guy. (he does live on a ranch in california...)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I wonder if the comments here are true. Or the picture here.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

The Doug said:


> I wonder if the comments here are true. Or the picture here.


I don't know about the comments but Jobs does drive that Mercedes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Looks like he drives a black Ford Explorer. Maybe it is the esteemed Shawn King who drives the Mercedes??? The plot thickens................


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Looks like he drives a black Ford Explorer.


Well, he may have one but I've seen him get out of the Mercedes on the Apple Campus.


> Maybe it is the esteemed Shawn King who drives the Mercedes???


LOL I wouldn't drive a Mercedes if you paid me.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

looks like an SL...I was damn close though


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Ive seems like a cool guy and he probably drives the coolest car of all time.

<img src="http://www.torontominiclub.com/SNC_2005/SNC_2005-Thumbnails/1.jpg">

and don't tell me its not cool when I parked mine at the beaches a few years ago in between a Porshe 911 and a Mercedes CLK and people are crowding the Mini you know it's cool.

Laterz


----------

